# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  HELP - Niks helpt meer - Nog steeds last van acne wat nu?

## Parel19

Hallo.

Ik ben 19 jaar en ben vanaf mijn 13e aan de diane pil gegaan, omdat ik last had van acne en er dus heel onzeker door werd.
Ik ben vervolgens tot mijn 17e door gegaan met de diane pil, maar kreeg mega pijn aan mijn been en had dus bloedpropjes in mijn aders van mijn linker been, waardoor ik per direct een andere pil kreeg en niet meer aan de diane mocht.

Vanaf toen begon de drama... Ik heb alles uitgeprobeerd antibiotica kuren, zalfjes, nieuwe voedingsschema, dure cremes en zo kan ik doorgaan.. *maar niks HIELP!!*

Nu ben ik inmiddels 19 en loop ik nogsteeds met acne op mijn wangen en rug rond.. ik ben zo onzeker geworden en weet geen raad meer..

Aan de roacutane vertik ik het om aan te gaan ivm te veel bijwerkingen. Dat raadde mijn huid dermatoloog aan in de ziekenhuis.. nu ben ik nogsteeds geen stap verder..

_Wie heeft er tips of wie had dit ook en heeft iets waarbij het is verholpen?!_

----------

